# hazmat driver



## signaller (Jan 13, 2013)

i am currently planning to settle in germany with my german wife.I have got full ADR Certificate in dangerous goods,and would like to do the same job as i did in the UK.Does anyone know of a better site i could search.And is it better pay compared to HGV and LGV Driver.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do a German 'google' for 'Kraftfahrer mit ADR Schein' and you will find a few offers, but knowing a little German might be a big help!


----------



## signaller (Jan 13, 2013)

James3214 said:


> Do a German 'google' for 'Kraftfahrer mit ADR Schein' and you will find a few offers, but knowing a little German might be a big help!


thanks alot for your help i will have a look.


----------

